# logitech airport express



## stepup22 (Nov 2, 2007)

hi guys ..
can someone please tell me where to get the logitech airport express in singapore .. and has anyone used it??? would love to get some reviews!


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

What is it? I've taken cabs, the bus (in the oldend days), and the subway to get to or from the airport. What is the logitech express?


----------

